# HKS ETC for R32 GTR



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

Hey folks,

looking for a HKS ETC torque split controller!
Would also be interested in the EDA (drag adapter), if available..

The parts should be in good condition and first of all - working! :thumbsup:
If the instructions are available, too - perfect!

Would be happy about any offers.

Cheers from Germany
Mo


----------



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

still looking...


----------



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

Found a complete set thanks to Matty from Newera ! This can be closed...


----------

